# Cracking Bathroom Paint



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

It's hard to tell the size of the cracks by the description, but since they are returning you might have to do this :

Scrape out all the loose/undersireable material in the area.

Prime the area with a drywall repair primer like Zinsser's Gardz









Fill the repair with drywall joint compound then apply drywall tape.

Skim with necessary compound to smooth joint, sand.

Texture wall to match then prime with regular pva primer.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree
Scrape, sand, clean, Gardz, skim coat of joint compound (not spackle), sand smooth (and repeat j/c-sand if needed), prime, paint


----------



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

I had a similar problem in my master bath -- I went for a tuscan look and used joint compound to simulate rough plaster, primed and painted. Looks great and none of the wall paper adhesive problems that I had showed through.

I love the look and it seemed less work than scraping, filling, sanding.


----------

